# Your House Beer



## bignath (26/5/11)

Thought i would start a thread about what everyone has as their "house" beer. I am drinking a keg of mine at the moment, of a recipe that i've been trying to tweak to where i think i want it to be. It's beautiful.

So tell us all about yours, put the recipe up if you like too. Thought it might make for some interesting reading to identify a favourite beer to the characters on here.

Mine's a Nelson Sauvin Ale.

I've called it My ANZAC Ale as it is Australian Malt and the NZ hops combination.

Mash at 65 for an hour
OG 1.050
IBU's 25 with no chill
US05 at 18c for a week.
Dry hop with 1g/lt.

It's luverly.....


----------



## QldKev (26/5/11)

I've got 2 house beers, don't have the exact recipes handy

Aussie Gold 3.36%
BB Ale base, some Caramunich and wheat
POR bittering to 27IBU
Cluster at 15 (about .75g / L)
either US-05, or more lately S-189 which is really great


MIDAPA 3.5%
50% BB Ale
50% Munich II
Cascade hop schedule, lots of them, once again quite bitter; at least 1g/L french pressed into keg
US-05 (also tried 1272 and S-189, but prefer US-05)


QldKev


----------



## .DJ. (26/5/11)

I dont really have one, but have done 3 batches of TTLL clone and plan to do another so its fair to say thats it!

97% MO
3% Caraaroma
EGK, Fuggles and Styrians to 32IBU
1469 or Ringwood

:icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/11)

I doubt many will be surprised to hear my golden ale and variants of it are my house beer.

I tweak it each time but the core grist (or at least the %s) remain the same. Rye now a standard, homegrown hops more often than not.

But i think a roggenbier may well become another house beer. 

Funny how they both contain rye :icon_drool2:


----------



## big78sam (26/5/11)

Mine is a basic APA

4kg Base malt
750g Weyermann Light Munich
250 grams light-medium crystal

Hopped to 35 to 40IBU with

Horizon for bittering
Late additions are usually a single hop or combination of 2 American hops depending on what I have on hand.

Yeast is Wyeast 1272 Aerican Ale II

This gives a nice malty backbone from the Munich and I find this a good way to make changes to the hop combinations to find which I like and which I don't


----------



## big78sam (26/5/11)

DrSmurto said:


> I doubt many will be surprised to hear my golden ale and variants of it are my house beer.
> 
> I tweak it each time but the core grist (or at least the %s) remain the same. Rye now a standard, homegrown hops more often than not.
> 
> ...




Got a recipe for your roggenbier? I recently bought a half bag of Rye in a bulk grain buy and was looking at making one...


----------



## Pennywise (26/5/11)

House beer is generally an APA, based on Neill's Centenarillo


----------



## argon (26/5/11)

My house beer(s) is either one of 2... LFPA or a TTLL same as .D.J. (i've named mine 97-3 ESB) at varying strengths from 4.2% to 5.7%. Tend to have either or both of these on rotation at most times. At the moment the strong TTLL is on.


----------



## Frag_Dog (26/5/11)

I do a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clone as my house beer. Got it off this site ages ago and tweaked slightly

22L Batch

4.5 kg	BB Ale Malt	
0.4 kg	Weyermann Carared	
0.3 kg	Weyermann Wheat	
0.1 kg	Weyermann Pale Crystal

15g Magnum @ 60 mins	
15g	Pearle @ 30 mins	
25g	Cascade @ 10 mins	
20g	Cascade @ Cube	
20g	Cascade @ Dryhop

Comes out around 30ibus in beersmith, so i figure around 35 with the cube effect.

I have an immersion chiller to give this a go with next time i brew it.


----------



## lagers44 (26/5/11)

Usually one of these in the rotation at some stage every few months, I only have 1 tap .

Chiswick Bitter or Evil Twin (recipe at bottom of the article & i sub Cascade for the amarillo , great combo Centenial & Cascade )


----------



## ekul (26/5/11)

I usually have andrewQLD's CPA clone on hand.

But recently i've really been enjoying an aussie amber ale

4kg ale malt
.5kg munich II
.2 wheat malt
.25 amber malt
.1 crystal

POR @ 45mins (29 IBUs)

OG 1045 

Coopers yeast


I made another one a few weeks ago with EKG all the way through, can't wait to ferment it. Just gotta stop being lazy and reculture some coopers yeast  Or i might be putting some 1469 onto it.


----------



## QldKev (26/5/11)

ekul said:


> Or i might be putting some 1469 onto it.



if that guy ever pulls his finger out and fires some up 

QldKev


----------



## drtomc (26/5/11)

If "house beer" means beer that is always available, Saison. I've only been brewing about 5 years, so I'm still exploring the design space, so I rarely brew the (more or less) same thing twice, the exception being Saison.

T.


----------



## drsmurto (26/5/11)

big78sam said:


> Got a recipe for your roggenbier? I recently bought a half bag of Rye in a bulk grain buy and was looking at making one...



Rye Malt (Weyermann) 56 % 
Munich II (Weyermann) 37.5 % 
Caramel Rye (Weyermann) 4.5 % 
Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) 2 % 
Bitter to 18-20 IBU, perle is my standard but the one currently in primary used magnum (GER).
I'm using the whitelabs yeast WLP300 but your favourite wheat yeast would do the trick.

OG 1.050 aiming for an FG of 1.012/3

Mash low and long. I do 10 mins at 52C then infuse/decoct to 63C for 90 mins. 1/2kg of rice hulls per 20L batch and sparging is easy.


----------



## therook (26/5/11)

lagers44 said:


> Usually one of these in the rotation at some stage every few months, I only have 1 tap .
> 
> Chiswick Bitter or Evil Twin (recipe at bottom of the article & i sub Cascade for the amarillo , great combo Centenial & Cascade )



That Chiswick Bitter looks great, will do this next, thanks for the link Lagers44

Don't have a house regular as i have to many favorites and like to rotate around

Rook


----------



## chadjaja (26/5/11)

I take it you use some sort of heat belt with controller? I'm looking doing that as I'm sick of only having it on tap once a year. Its currently on tap now and I'm only a few minutes up the road from you. Would be interesting to compare them. I use the Belgian strain.



drtomc said:


> If "house beer" means beer that is always available, Saison. I've only been brewing about 5 years, so I'm still exploring the design space, so I rarely brew the (more or less) same thing twice, the exception being Saison.
> 
> T.


----------



## drtomc (26/5/11)

Yes, I have a heat pad and a controller. Also, because I have no fridge, Saison is one of the few things I can brew between November and March. 

T.


----------



## vykuza (26/5/11)

I was making a solid run of "Escape Artist" ales (so named because they seem to disappear from the kegs) that was extremely close to the good DrS's Golden Ale malt bill with a different hop each time. I haven't made one in a while though, as I seem to have migrated to a run of "Face Slappers" - AIPA malt bill from Mikkeller's single hop series which is a cracker. It's strong though, so it takes me a while to get through a keg - but I don't complain because it means there's usually one ready to pour!

Recipe is this:

66% BB Ale
11% Caramalt
11% Munich I
11% Simpson Golden Naked Oats (I much prefer these to flaked oats called for in the original recipe)

OG 1.066 - 1.014-15 6.5% usually with 1272

For the hops I use two 90g packages to keep it simple - US or NZ pungent hops. Either a single variety or two varieties mixed evenly. If the mix is over 10% AA I use 45g at 60 minutes, 90g at 15 minutes and 45g keg hopped. If the mix is below 10%AA I do 75g 60 minutes, 75g 15 minutes and 30g keg hopped. Needs to be 80+ IBU. Best combos so far are all Chinook, and Nelson Sauvin with Cascade (Imperial Yak!)

Give it a few weeks in the keg before you tap it and let the flavours settle. It might sound a bit extreme in the bitterness dept, but those Golden Naked oats give it a slick/smoothness that takes any edge off it.


----------



## neonmeate (27/5/11)

saison as well. in winter i make pilseners with the same wort. usually 4kg of weyermann pils, and 40-50 IBU of whatever noble hops i feel like.


----------



## Barry (27/5/11)

Lately Saison but Belgian Pale Ale is often on tap.


----------



## Housecat (27/5/11)

Nick R said:


> Give it a few weeks in the keg before you tap it and let the flavours settle. It might sound a bit extreme in the bitterness dept, but those *Golden Naked oats* give it a slick/smoothness that takes any edge off it.



I must still be waking up cos I read that as Golden Naked *GOATS*  

HC


----------



## jotaigna (27/5/11)

Mine is also an APA, so SWMBO continues to finance the brewery.
Although I am now doing partial mashes, here is my extract version

2 cans light malt extract (Coopers)
500g dextrose 
20g Amarillo @60min
20g Perle @20min
20g Cascade @5min 
(aim for about 30IBU)
Fermented at 18C with S-04 (so it keeps a bit of "old world" flavour in it) for 7 days
Conditioned in secondary for 2 weeks.

Best complement this one got was "it tastes like beer you buy".


----------



## gjhansford (27/5/11)

My house brews are based on my taps:

*The English Bitter tap* currently St Bart's Bitter, original brew some 2 years ago blessed by the Parish Priest. Has to be on tap 'cos we never know when he might drop in for a cold one! Also for IPAs and ESBs
*The APA tap* currently Bang Shang Alang - a LCBA clone. Some colour and hop variation from brew to brew just because I can.
*The Nitro tap* - in winter it's either an Oatmeal Stout or Who Killed Kenny, in summer it's probably a Boddington's clone I call St Bart's Pub Ale.
*The Pils/Lager tap* currently empty - it takes so long to make a good Pils or Lager, I'm always running out.
*The Water tap* - always Pellegringo - a Mineral water recipe based on the mineral concentrations on the Pellegrino label. My token gesture to responsible drinking.
The final tap rotates ambers, browns, porters and the expereimentals.

Choices ... that's what home brewing is all about!

Cheers
ghhb


----------



## argon (27/5/11)

Nick R said:


> snip... AIPA malt bill from Mikkeller's single hop series which is a cracker. It's strong though, so it takes me a while to get through a keg - but I don't complain because it means there's usually one ready to pour!
> 
> Recipe is this:
> 
> ...



I've got the second keg of this on at the moment with a combo of chinook/cascade/amarillo to 100IBU, also with the Naked oats as you suggested. The second keg of the double batch is miles ahead in quality compared to the first. A really notable difference, so much better. The flavours have all come together beautifully. Thanks again for the recommendation for the sub. Next IPA will be a single variety NZ hop i think using the same bill.


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/11)

1. Mooloo Bitter

2. Screwys Red Ale

Recipes in the DB

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/11)

QldKev said:


> if that guy ever pulls his finger out and fires some up
> 
> QldKev


Ok, bought a pressure cooker on Tuesday ! Progress so far: a nice Irish Stew  

My house beer is my Yorkshire Gold. Currently have a double batch in cold conditioning. 
The other two taps could be just about anything, Red, Chinese Lager, etc etc.

Yorkshire Gold 2
English Special bitter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 5.6 (EBC): 11.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.750 kg Pale Malt Perle Bairds (87.16%)
0.500 kg Polenta (9.17%)
0.200 kg Caramalt Barrett Burston (3.67%)

Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g Challenger Ellerslie Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)
50.0 g Styrians Ellerslie Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Jazzafish (27/5/11)

I rarely brew the same thing... but keep coming back to this after requests from mates. Tamed down APA I guess.

90% Base malt (pils or Ale)
3% Wheat
2% Crystal
5% cane sugar

OG = 1.046

Northern brewer @ 60mins to 25 IBU
Flame out with 1 gram a litre of amarillo. Sometimes change this late addition to another hop or keg hop if i feel the need.


----------



## vykuza (27/5/11)

argon said:


> I've got the second keg of this on at the moment with a combo of chinook/cascade/amarillo to 100IBU, also with the Naked oats as you suggested. The second keg of the double batch is miles ahead in quality compared to the first. A really notable difference, so much better. The flavours have all come together beautifully. Thanks again for the recommendation for the sub. Next IPA will be a single variety NZ hop i think using the same bill.




Good on you - enjoy every drop!


----------



## BeerSwiller (27/5/11)

Mmmmmm my house beer is probably going to sound boring but coopers pale ale clone is what I have one tap dedicated to, handy too when my mega swill mates come over.


----------



## BeerSwiller (27/5/11)

Most people are probably going to say boring, but I have coopers pale ale clone always on one keg


----------



## ekul (27/5/11)

Beerswiller said:


> Most people are probably going to say boring, but I have coopers pale ale clone always on one keg





Beerswiller said:


> Mmmmmm my house beer is probably going to sound boring but coopers pale ale clone is what I have one tap dedicated to, handy too when my mega swill mates come over.



Been giving the boring tap a nudge this afternoon?  One of my taps is really boring. Its an aussie lager, for my dad. That coopers pale ale is a cracker recipe, i've always got some of it too. Like you said its great for when megaswilling mates come round, plus its nice and cheap (for when said mates come round  )


----------



## amiddler (27/5/11)

I'm with you Beerswiller, Coopers Pale may sound boring but It would be my most brewed beer, so I guess it also classifies as my house beer. Little Creatures Pale also rates high on my most brewed list. That is why I run 3 taps, so I can have a main stayer and something different as well.



Drew


----------



## BeerSwiller (27/5/11)

Yeah sorry about the double post, this bloody iPhone froze and I thought it cancelled my original post


----------



## pdfarrell (27/5/11)

Beerswiller said:


> Most people are probably going to say boring, but I have coopers pale ale clone always on one keg



+3 For Coopers Pale Clone. Looking to improve mine... but saying that.. I can't brew it quicker than I can drink it!


----------



## jimi (27/5/11)

I don't have a beer that I continue to roll out - I like to think of it as being more interested in exploring rather than settling down (is this a marriage coping mechanism h34r:  )
Anywho I do like to dedicate my three taps as one to citrus hops beer, one to earthy hops and one to nobel hops. Not that the beers need to be hop driven. Little while back it was APA, ESB and Oktoberfest soon to be AAA, Scot 70 & Wheat. (I'm cursed by always having multiple kegs run dry at once!!)


----------



## NickB (27/5/11)

Mine's a Dark Mild, around 3.5% (although have been aiming a little lower lately)

Generally:

75% Maris Otter
8% Biscuit/Victory/Abbey Malt
7% Crystal/Cara Malts (CaraAroma and CaraRed are faves)
5% Dark or Roast malt (usually CaraFa II)
3% Choc or Pale Choc
2% Peated Malt (latest varients anyhow)

Is fairly subject to change depending on what I have on hand, but usually EKG, Fuggles and/or Styrians to around the 24IBU mark, mashing 68/69C, ferment with either Ringwood (Wyeast 1187), Whitbread (Wyeast 1099), although giving Wyeast 1469 a go this time 

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/5/11)

Have done this 3 times now, (4th time was shit. subbed 1 kg of pils grain for white rice)

Wallaces House Lager #9

25L

5kg's Weyerman Pils
125g Wererman Caraamber
125g Weyerman Carapils

Mash: 55Deg for 20min, 66Deg 60min, 75-77Deg 15min.

15g POR @ 60mins
25g Hallertauer @ 20mins
8g POR @ 10mins
8g Hallertauer @ 10mins

WY2001 Pilsner Urquell @ 9 Deg. I let this go in my ferment fridge for 5 weeks before i started checking the gravity, the last week was CC'ing, gelatine fining and polyclaring.

2 months minimum in the bottle.

Its alot of hard work, but when you drink the end result i definetly say its worth it.

I try to have it available all the time, but it ties the fridge up for too long and takes a while to condition.


I think i might stick a tallie in the freezer now i think. Mmmmmmm......

Wallaces House Lager #9

I'm gonna try S-189 next with a slightly higher temp to try and get a quicker turn-around.


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/11)

NickB said:


> Mine's a Dark Mild, around 3.5% (although have been aiming a little lower lately)
> 
> Generally:
> 
> ...




And bloody yummy it is too!

Screwy


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (27/5/11)

I always have some sort of belgian in a keg :blink: .... Wit, Saison - Tony's recipes are the go .......
Also have a citra or nelson ale as a standard now.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (5/11/11)

Toohey old clones atm is the house beer. I am sure this will change to Lil creatures bright ale next year.


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Euro Megaswill

95% Wey Pils
5% BB Caramalt
66C
25 IBU Hallertau 60 minutes
S189 @ 12C

Luv the stuff.


----------



## sm0902 (5/11/11)

Not far from moving into my new house and getting all my fridges set-up. Hoping to have the following:

Blonde

APA

Pilsner (can't wait for my favourite beer to come back into production. It's been two years without one. Fermentation fridge will be up and running soon and the Pilsner will be four weeks later into a keg)

Rotating keg: English Ale or Amber and occasionally with a Stout, Belgian Ale, or others

I'm thirsty, might have an APA now to wash down lunch ...


----------



## pk.sax (5/11/11)

Tony's LCBA has been in my fridge more times than all the others combined.

Also like to have some wheat beer or wit or currently making my first saison around.


----------



## beerbog (5/11/11)

Beerswiller said:


> Most people are probably going to say boring, but I have coopers pale ale clone always on one keg



It's not boring, it's the godfather of home brewing, a good aussie ale. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog (5/11/11)

Haven't really got one yet, but I have brewed a galaxy pale quite a few times now, does that count? :beerbang:


----------



## humulus (5/11/11)

Its either Tonys Wit beer,bloody awsome especially now its starting to warm up got another wyeast 3944 in the post now.
Or Dr Smurtos golden ale....also fond of the Landlord too :beer:


----------



## white.grant (5/11/11)

I have a seasonal shift,

usually have a dark mild available most of the year but come November it's Weizen time.

cheers

grant


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/11/11)

APA - always have some in the keg before brewing anything else. Proportions change, but generally there is always some citra and cascade in the mix, often galaxy and/or Nelson Sauvin.

Perle Malt is the base malt for it, because it's smooth & malty, but not too OTT.

Thinking of bittering the next one with Stella, but whacking Citra & Galaxy at 10m, and dry hopping with cascade.

After the last keg was dry hopped with 50g combo of citra/cascade. Yum!

Goomba


----------



## Fourstar (5/11/11)

house beer doesnt exist for me but going from bersmith my house styles in order are

APA
AIPA
American Amber
Cream Ale
V/closely followed by weizens of varying gravity.


----------



## bignath (5/11/11)

Typically my house beer is a pretty simple pale ale.

90/10 Base malt/Munich 1

Nelson Sauvin to around 35 IBU's with fairly equal additions at 30, 15, and flameout.

Mashed at 66, US05 at 18 for 12 days, conditioned for a week at 2deg. Yummy. Often dry hopped too.


My house beer is probably about to change slightly though. Same grain bill, but have started really getting into B Saaz in a big way.


----------



## bcp (5/11/11)

Screwtop said:


> 1. Mooloo Bitter
> 
> 2. Screwys Red Ale
> 
> ...


These are both top drops! Recommended.

Mine are - 
Mack n Jack african amber clone. 
Sierra nevada clone
I'm settling on a yorkshire style for a third - black sheep or hobgoblin.


----------



## jbowers (5/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> APA - always have some in the keg before brewing anything else. Proportions change, but generally there is always some citra and cascade in the mix, often galaxy and/or Nelson Sauvin.
> 
> Perle Malt is the base malt for it, because it's smooth & malty, but not too OTT.
> 
> ...




Try the Bridge rd Stella IPA before you bitter something with Stella. Can be pretty harsh as a bittering hop.


----------



## Fourstar (5/11/11)

jbowers said:


> Try the Bridge rd Stella IPA before you bitter something with Stella. Can be pretty harsh as a bittering hop.



:excl: I really enjoyed that beer.


----------



## jbowers (5/11/11)

Err.... well this is awkward....

But seriously, I didn't think that beer worked too well. Mine was turbid as hell though, not sure if that's a common thing.


----------



## Mikedub (5/11/11)

not sure I have a so much a house beer but a house yeast, Cooper re cultured, its a faithful soldier used with varying grain bills


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/11/11)

I think it's Bridge Roads - their Galaxy based IPA was puckeringly bitter and not in a nice way. Like microwaving a tea that's been soaking all day.

Whereas, galaxy as a bittering hop is good, if used appropriately. Great as a flavour hop.

It's the same thing as I say to anyone using Nelson Sauvin - it needs to be used right. It isn't saaz, where you can bombard a beer with it and it's forgiving.

It can be very unforgiving and also be very fantastic. It's a juggling act.

Goomba


----------



## HoppingMad (5/11/11)

Tony's Bright Ale Clone is keeping me happy right now on the house beer.  

Scored myself some fresh Moteuka direct from Auckland on a recent trip. Stopped by Brewer's Co-op not far from Auckland Airport.
Sweated it coming through customs in Melbourne but they were fine as they were pellets. If I'd tried bringing flowers in I would have been in strife.

Tony's recipe on Recipe DB is a ripper for those who haven't tried - even better with the freshest kiwi hops you can source :icon_drool2: 

Hopper.

P.S: Linky to Brewers Co-op in kiwiland for anyone planning a trip. Brewers Co-op Linky Dink No affiliation yada yada.


----------



## Logman (5/11/11)

Haven't been all-graining too long and have spent most of the time tweaking DrSmurto's GA to my own taste with about 1/3 Cascade 2/3 Amarillo - such an awesome beer, never misses the spot. Amarillo :icon_drool2:


----------

